# Auge des sturms- Wie ohne Taktik?



## Shadowclea (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

          ich habe mich mal gefragt ob es nicht Zeit
          wird mit meiner Gilde FDS zu raiden.
          Nunja ich geh auf Buffed.de seh alles von
          Karazhan bis zum 1.Teil vom Black Tempel,
          aber kein Taktik-Guide von FDS!Wollt mal fragen
          wann ihr das reinbringt?Benötige es dringend.


          Mfg Shadowclea


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Januar 2008)

http://rpguides.de/wow/solve.php?area_id=3845


----------



## xashija (22. Januar 2008)

Shadowclea schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich mal gefragt ob es nicht Zeit
> wird mit meiner Gilde FDS zu raiden.
> ...



Ein Guide zur Festung der Stürme ist in Arbeit.


----------



## Tikume (22. Januar 2008)

Auge des Sturms ist der BG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (22. Januar 2008)

Ansonsten unter gamona.de, bosskillers.com oder wow-tactics.de schauen. Dort gibt es wahrlich genug Taktiken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - obwohl die von Buffed.de auch sehr schön sind.


----------



## Lexort (6. Februar 2008)

xashija schrieb:


> Ein Guide zur Festung der Stürme ist in Arbeit.



Mir wird Angst...


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> Mir wird Angst...



Grund?


----------



## Lexort (11. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Grund?



-> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=20195


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=20195



Ohje - das Thema wieder. 

Szenario: 
Gruppe sucht Tank, liest Guide mit Angstblasen-Empfehlung als Tank - trifft Durchschnitts-Spieler: "Du Paladin, du tankst." Durchschnittsspieler: "Öh, wie?" - Gruppe später in der Instanz: "Du Penner, kannst du keine Aggro halten??? BLÖDE ODER WAS".

Sprich: Wir könnten beispielsweise auch 70er-Schamanen als Tank-Empfehlung für Bollwerk und Sklavenunterkünfte normal empfehlen, weil sie es können - aber dafür sind sie nicht geschaffen. Wir wollen mit den Guides ja niemanden ins Messer laufen lassen und geben keine Tipps weil etwas vielleicht möglich sein könnte, abhängig vom Skill des jeweiligen Spielers. Es bestreitet aber niemand, das Palas perfekte Trashmob-Tanks für 5er-Instanzen sind.  :-) Die Gruppenaufstellungen stellen eine Mögliche Aufstellungen ohne umständliche Experimente dar. Wenn man das Line-Up anders aufstellen will, hindert niemand die Schlachtzüge oder Gruppen daran das zu versuchen. Ein Guide mit Betrachtungsweise auf alle möglichen Setups, Taktiken, Versuche, Experimente, Aufstellungen die auch nur in irgendeiner Weise funktionieren sind ünübersichtlich und sprengen auf jeden Fall den Rahmen eines vernünftigen Guides. 

Zum Link: Unterstellungen einiger User, die es eh nicht für nötig halten Statements zu lesen, ernst zu nehmen oder sie von vorherein als Lügen bezeichnen, sind übrigens nicht von Interesse und bedürfen keiner Reaktion.


----------



## Lexort (11. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ohje - das Thema wieder.
> 
> Szenario:
> Gruppe sucht Tank, liest Guide mit Angstblasen-Empfehlung als Tank - trifft Durchschnitts-Spieler: "Du Paladin, du tankst." Durchschnittsspieler: "Öh, wie?" - Gruppe später in der Instanz: "Du Penner, kannst du keine Aggro halten??? BLÖDE ODER WAS".



Oder Offkrieger oder Heildruiden ...selbst ein Holypala ist teilweise nem Defwarri in den normalen 5er Inis überlegen, vom Protpala ganz zu schweigen...
Selbe gilt inzwichen für einige Raidbosse, ZA ist z.B. ideal mit Protpala und Feral zu bestzen und nicht mit Defwarri und Feral wie ihrs schreibt, das hat mit Playerskill (wenn man in WOW von sowas reden kann) nichtmal was zu tun - warum also sperrt ihr euch so dermaßen gegen etwas was lange schon als Normal gilt und schreibt immernoch Sachen mit Grundgedanken nieder die nichtsmehr mit den vorhandenen WOW Realitäten zu tun haben?

Ihr machts vielen Leuten damit eher unnötig schwer, den einen sich durchzusetzen und die anderen gimpen mit eigentlich sinnfreinen Besetzungen rum, nur weils bei euch nicht angekommen ist.


----------



## Lexort (14. März 2008)

Na wer sagts denn -> Illidan Guide, herzlichen Dank nun haben die Zeichen der Zeit euch doch endlich ereicht :-)


----------

